
YugaByteDB high-performance, transactional database for distributed services - pritambarhate
https://github.com/yugabyte/yugabyte-db
======
pritambarhate
Comparision with SQL and NoSQL DB on their homepage. [1]

Claims to be a CP system with Distributed ACID transactions. Has anybody
checked this out before? Any opinions?

CEO[2] & CTO[3] are ex-FB, Oracle, MS guys. From the site and docs, the
product seems to be quite capable.

[1]. [https://www.yugabyte.com/](https://www.yugabyte.com/) [2].
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kannanmuthukkaruppan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kannanmuthukkaruppan/)
[3].
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kranganathan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kranganathan/)

Edit: Added info about the CEO and CTO.

